# Unacceptable behavior of the humans



## shananagrams (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucy here. My environment has been sabotaged. This awful awful addition to MY home is unacceptable and I let mom know by taking those shiny objects off of the hideous "Christmas tree." ALMOST as ugly as that rabbit penny with the floppy ears. I mean c'mon, you can't even keep your ears up like me and all my beauty?

That Christmas tree and penny are bad news. I am staging a protest against it by sitting in the corner of my cage and refusing to cuddle. Treats however, are always welcome. Does anybody else have to deal with these ugly things called christmas trees? :craziness













( ps the wire in the picture is usually not there, I was rearranging when taking the pics of her reaction.)


----------



## Tam O Ham (Dec 6, 2012)

ooooooh. Momma jus bought one of does all for me! Cept it doesn't have lights n' stuff on it. She said is was no sprayed so I could nibble it but onlys jus enough to figure out what it was an' I likes to sit under it like a Wild Bunny. I donno bout no lights an' stuff on it though. Da HIBs says dat does will come soon but rights now is just me an' da tree. I fink it smells very nice.


... 

is does balls on yours tasty?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 6, 2012)

I think your protest may work, but it will take about 3 weeks, lol.


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought the balls were treats but they don't taste like anything! But they sure are fun to toss around. - I will have the to try to sit under the tree, but I am very scared of leaving my mats. The world is a scary place!


----------



## Missy (Dec 6, 2012)

You will lub dat tree if you give it a chance. My hoomom put dez tings called prezents under da tree I opened one and she gotz all mad and said dey were for relativez. Den she took da presents away and locked dem up  Now it is just me en da christmas tree. I getz to play under it and wif it. Da catz getz in trouble for climbing it but I don't get in trouble for removing tings I dont like from it


----------



## Tam O Ham (Dec 6, 2012)

dat's right! I know it's big and kinda scary but you'll lub da tree once you get used to it! I've already chinned mine so everybunny knows is MINE! Momma calls me her Wild Little Animule when I lays under it an' I feels all Fierce and Wild inside. :devil Maybe if you've got some extra mats, you can ask your momma ta puts one unner da tree and then you'll know is YOUR tree and is okay to sit unner it. I canst wait for da prezents an' balls though. It sounds like lots of fun even if da balls isn't nommy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

Need to train your slaves better!


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 8, 2012)

My slaves put a tree skirt under the tree that doubles as a blanket. It is wonderful to eat my treats under there, so I gues the tree is _okay_. I still do not approve of this addition without my getting my permission first so I continue to knock everything off the bottom of the tree to let them know they are being bad!

Humans are so difficult to train!

I did hear that this tree may have something exciting under it, check it out.

http://store.busybunny.com/deluxe-hopper-hideaway-bb-65dlx-p733.aspx?ShowReviews=True


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

we hearded you can get a "clicker" thingy for trainings. you just make it click when da human slave does good and give dem a treat. if dey's bad, rap 'em on da snout with a rolled up newspaper. they'll learn eventually!


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 10, 2012)

That clicker sounds like a good idea. I think its time my humans starting behaving correctly. They don't understand when I've spent hours decorating with hay. They call it a "mess" and sweep it up. I don't take their tree down! -- come to think of it, that's an idea.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 10, 2012)

Panda here- use the sad hungry eyes, de hoomans can't resist giving nomms when you looks like you STARVING! 

My hoomans put de tree up where I can't nomm it. I guess dat is probably best because de say it is "fiber optix" whateber dat is. De say it would be "shocking" if I nommed it. Not sur what dat is, but don't sound good.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

I has one too, but my hummans puts it on a bench where I cant gets to it. Mine has pretty lights and stuffs. The humman puts some candy treats on it for the grandbabies, maybe she should puts some on it for bunny babies.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Dec 10, 2012)

momma puts on dos lights and stuff you guys tol me about yesterday. Da lights is too high for me to see clear buts she puts some of da ornaments down low for me. At firs I wasn sure but I'm a brave bunny cause momma says so, so I checked it out. She says is okay to knock em off but is seems kinda rude so I's just nosed em so far. Should I knock em off da way she expects. Do day do somefin fun if I do?


----------



## LuluBunny (Dec 17, 2012)

My Mommy is Jewish so we don't have a tree, but last week she was lighting these pretty candles every night. I wasn't allowed to go up and look at them, but she gived me some of her applesauce and it was so nummy!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai here. If it's a live tree I recomend eating it. It's TASTY!! Plus it irritates mom. I even got through her "bunny proof" fence she put around it. ha HA!!


----------

